# Dime Sized Aquatic Robot



## Robert Zwilling (Dec 14, 2020)

The tiny robot has a flexible body that looks like a starfish and operates in water. It uses the water to power its mechanical actions by taking in or expelling water. Billions of them smaller in size could be used to clean up plastic pollution if the the aquatic life doesn't eat it.   Going in the other direction, propulsion and other mechanical actions could be scaled up to something as big as whales because it wouldn't need to carry the water that powers it, only pumps, piping, and small ballast tanks. Tiny Water Powered Robot


----------

